# [VB + VBA] Die Methode 'MoveDown' für das Objekt 'Selection' ist fehlgeschlagen



## Saber (3. April 2003)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem:
Ich greife mit Visual Basic auf MS-Word 97 zu. Ich versuche Daten aus VB in ein Word-Dokument mittels VBA zu schreiben. Das hat auch die ganze Zeit funktioniert, nur neuerdings bringt mir VB folgenden Fehler:

*-2147417851 (80010105): Die Methode 'MoveDown' für das Objekt 'Selection' ist fehlgeschlagen*

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso. Hier ist der Source Code:


```
Public Sub CreateHead(Komp As String, Head As Boolean)

    'Head, Teil 1
    If (Head = True) Then
        
        'System "schlafen" lassen (MS-Word ist zu langsam! *fg* ;))
        Sleep 500
        
        MSWordApp.Selection.MoveRight Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=8
        MSWordApp.Selection.MoveDown Unit:=wdLine, Count:=2
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Bold = wdToggle
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Name = "Courier New"
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Size = 20
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeText Text:="STATUSBERICHT"
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Size = 10
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Name = "Arial"
        MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Bold = wdToggle
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeText Text:="generiert am "
        MSWordApp.Selection.InsertDateTime DateTimeFormat:="tttt, t. MMMM jjjj", _
            InsertAsField:=True
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
        On Error GoTo 0
    End If
    
    'Head, Teil 2
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Name = "Courier New"
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Size = 12
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Bold = wdToggle
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeText Text:="Fehlerstatus (" + Komp + ")"
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Size = 8
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Name = "Arial"
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Bold = wdToggle
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeText Text:= _
        "Wie viele Fehler gibt es pro Kategorie pro Kunde?"
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
    MSWordApp.Selection.TypeParagraph
    
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Name = "Courier New"
    MSWordApp.Selection.Font.Size = 10

End Sub
```

In der 9. Zeile (MSWordApp.Selection.MoveDown Unit:=wdLine, Count:=2) wirft er mir dann den Fehler. Fange ich in dieser Prozedur den Fehler mittels "On Error ..." ab, so tritt der Fehler automatisch bei der nächsten VBA-Zeile auf, die mit MS-Word zu tun hat.

*verzweifeltbin* 

Hat jemand ´ne Ahnung, was man da machen könnte oder woran das liegt???

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS!!! 

MfG
Mike


----------

